# Hi Friends I am a newbie to the group and to the art of coffee making



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone can give me some advise. I received a used Dualit Expressivo DCM1 coffee machine from ebay yesterday. After a couple of attempts my coffee turned out fine, then I noticed the pool of water When the water container is put on the back of machine I should see a couple of air bubbles this is not happening instead the water overflows from the hole and comes out machine. I contacted Dualit and they said

{May we ask if when you fit the water tank on if any bubbles come up the tank, by the water dispenser are you meaning where the bottom of the tank fits in the whole, if that is the case could this be at all blocked?)

I wanted to know if anyone can tell me how to unblock this hole otherwise I will have to return to seller and try my luck at bidding again.

Thanks for your time

Liz:coffee:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not know this machine but i have just looked on line.IT appears that there is some sort of valve, eitheir in the bottom of the tank or where it fits onto the machine.I think there would also be a seal of some sort ,probably a rubber "O" ring, again on the tank orwhere it fits to the machine.Have a look and see if the seal is damaged or has been dislodged and is blocking the hole. How old is the machine ??


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> I do not know this machine but i have just looked on line.IT appears that there is some sort of valve, eitheir in the bottom of the tank or where it fits onto the machine.I think there would also be a seal of some sort ,probably a rubber "O" ring, again on the tank orwhere it fits to the machine.Have a look and see if the seal is damaged or has been dislodged and is blocking the hole. How old is the machine ??


There is a small spring loaded valve on the water container it slowly drips water when you fill it When you connect it to the hole on the back of machine the spring is pushed up releasing more water which then overflows. I am not sure age of machine I got it used yesterday from e bay On the base of machine it says serial number 2009 38 I dont know if this stands for the year.








Regards Liz


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry forgot to mention there is no o ring covering the hole.There is a little black plastic thing with a groove on it which connects with the spring valve on water container


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi LizG,

This is the machine that got me started in coffee









I'm no expert on the finer points on how this machine works but I do remember that the water tank was sometimes a bit fiddley to put on properly. It obviously has to sit square on the base to function properly and I do remember air bubbles being formed when it was sat right.

However, I would say that if the problem is not visually obvious (a stuck 'o' ring or such like) then you should def return to sender or ask for your money back. If it was advertised as fully working then the seller is at fault and you are fully covered by ebay buyer's policy and well within your rights to send it back or get a full refund.

It's a great little machine for the casual coffee (even if it does use a pressurised basket) and there are many around on ebay so you should have no problem finding a replacement.


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi,

I think I will take your advise and return the machine to the seller. The water tank is fiddly but I feel as though I have had it off and on hundreds of time in the last few days. There are no obvious signs what the problem might be. I suppose it let me practice using the machine though most of the time was spent mopping up lol. Can you recommend any other machines in this price range that I can check out e bay for when I am refunded.

Thanks for your time

Regards Liz


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

LizG said:


> Can you recommend any other machines in this price range that I can check out e bay for when I am refunded.


Look for a Gaggia Classic - great machine for the price - plenty around second hand but you need to be make sure it's been looked after. How much are you planning to spend? You also need to factor in a decent grinder to get the best out of any espresso machine.


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for the advise I will spend a couple of hundred. I ordered a Dulalit blade grinder from ebay used I paid £40.00 for it. On Monday I will have a coffee grinder and no coffee machine lol.Difficult to tell if it has been looked after the faulty coffee maker I bought came in the original box looked really good, I suppose looks are not everything especially when it leaks

Cheers again for your time


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Liz - ditch the blade grinder - they are useless for grinding coffee beans - turns them to dust and won't deliver decent espresso when you get your replacement machine. For £200.00, you will be able to buy a used Gaggia Classic and something like a Iberital MC2 grinder - the minimum should consider as an entry level grinder. Check out the for sale threads on the forum - a great place to source what you're looking for.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Liz - ditch the blade grinder - they are useless for grinding coffee beans - turns them to dust and won't deliver decent espresso when you get your replacement machine. For £200.00, you will be able to buy a used Gaggia Classic and something like a Iberital MC2 grinder - the minimum should consider as an entry level grinder. Check out the for sale threads on the forum - a great place to source what you're looking for.


Oh dear, we seem to be raiding your piggy bank as each thread is added. However, the Systematic Kid is absolutely right, if anything, the right grinder is even more important than the right coffee machine. I started out with a Gaggia Classic and bought the Eureka Mignon grinder a little later. Having done that, I then bought the Cherub and sold the Gaggia. Unless you can justify such a cost up front, I wouldn't advocate such a huge leap at this stage. Get a Gaggia and an Iberital though and you will be all set for now. Then, if you find that you really enjoy making coffee you can think about upgrading again at the appropriate time. Be warned, once you find decent coffee and the right way to make it, you are in a different league to almost anything on the high street and almost everything there will taste inferior!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Liz what the others have said is absolutely right,the Gaggia classic and the IberitalMC2 is a very good combination and gives you a good grounding on making good coffee.It is also very instructional for if you move to bigger/better machines later on. You would get both S/H /used for your budget and if you can find one on the forum you could be reasonably assured it has been looked after.The Classic is very reliable and easily repaired if necesary,as a last resort IF you do not take to making espresso it is very resaleable.

There is also a wealth of information/ and help here on the forum.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I have to add here however guys, that if all LizG wants is a hassle-free coffee then something like the Dualit and some pregound Lavazza will do just fine.

The problem with the Classic and decent grinder route is that it takes time, patience and a desire to want to get into coffee properly. LizG, you won't be able to make a nice coffee from your first many attempts with the Classic, it will take time and reading to understand how to achieve a drinkable result.

If you really are interested in coffee and want to make 'proper' coffee then the Classic and good grinder is def the way forward (I have this set up currently). However, if you want hassle-free coffee that tastes ok to the untrained palate then the Dualit is the ideal machine to go for.


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Liz - ditch the blade grinder - they are useless for grinding coffee beans - turns them to dust and won't deliver decent espresso when you get your replacement machine. For £200.00, you will be able to buy a used Gaggia Classic and something like a Iberital MC2 grinder - the minimum should consider as an entry level grinder. Check out the for sale threads on the forum - a great place to source what you're looking for.


Hi

Wish I had found this site before I started bidding on ebay. I dd try to get some info. before I purchased them but I didn't find anywhere as knowledgeable as this site. I think my grinder will be going back on ebay when I receive it.

Your advise is much appreciated

Regards Liz:coffee: I don't see the little icon to click thank


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am unsure what to go for I will give it some thought, though I would like to try to make some decent coffee and I am sure it will be possible with all your help. I will read through the newbie posts explaining about making coffee should help me decide.

Thanks again for your info.

Liz


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

LizG said:


> Hi Wish I had found this site before I started bidding on ebay. I dd try to get some info. before I purchased them but I didn't find anywhere as knowledgeable as this site. I think my grinder will be going back on ebay when I receive it.


Forum is a great place to pick up info and advice - so ask away. It's worth taking your time and doing your homework. Again, watch the for sales section of the forum - Classics pop up reasonably regularly. Buying from a forum member is a better bet than Ebay - price is likely to be more realistic and the kit well cared for and maintained.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where are you based Liz?

Home Barista Training may be available which will get you up and running in no time at all


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

LizG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am unsure what to go for I will give it some thought, though I would like to try to make some decent coffee and I am sure it will be possible with all your help. I will read through the newbie posts explaining about making coffee should help me decide.
> 
> ...


Hi that's a great plan, if you decide to make coffee with a classic and a decent grinder , then you will get massive amounts of help from everyone on here .


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

You have given me plenty to think about. I wish I could taste the (proper) coffee would help me decide.

I appreciate your advise

Cheers Liz


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

I live in Airdrie Scotland


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Liz,

Glenn beat me to it. I was just about to advocate an instructional session with him or somebody like him. He did wonders for our coffee making capabilities when he taught my wife and I earlier this year!

What probably started out as a low cost idea to improve your coffee may soon turn into a hobby costing upwards of five hundred pounds! If you can, go with the flow, it really is worth some investment. You don't need to go mad, but it really is worth spending a bit. So many of us join this happy band thinking that Costa Coffee make excellent drinks and quickly realise that it is mediocre at best once we understand the basics of decent equipment, properly prepared beans and pulling decent shots.


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Ian,

I will give it some thought it is a lot of money to part with when I am the only one in the house that drinks coffee. My hubby and kids (although a bit big to be called that) drink water. Majority of my friends and family drink tea. I suppose I am the odd one out

Regards Liz


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

LizG said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> I will give it some thought it is a lot of money to part with when I am the only one in the house that drinks coffee. My hubby and kids (although a bit big to be called that) drink water. Majority of my friends and family drink tea. I suppose I am the odd one out
> 
> Regards Liz


Same here my mrs doesn't drink the coffee either ..........


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

LizG said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> I will give it some thought it is a lot of money to part with when I am the only one in the house that drinks coffee. My hubby and kids (although a bit big to be called that) drink water. Majority of my friends and family drink tea. I suppose I am the odd one out
> 
> Regards Liz


Same in our home as well : my wife seldom drinks coffee the days but she does love her tea. It makes me doubly pleased that I bought the Cherub as it has a hot water outlet which is excellent for tea!

More seriously though, I do appreciate your concern. It is a lot of money to spend. Taking this on board, if you buy your coffee machine and grinder wisely you will find that upgrading is actually reasonably cost effective if you wish to do so. We bought our Gaggia new for about £150 and sold it on eBay two years later for £125. So much of it is about creating an advert which appeals while still being truthful. If it is just you who is drinking the coffee then the Gaggia is a pretty good model. The boiler is small but pretty effective. Where it falls down is on recovery when you are preparing lots of drinks which require milk.

Keep look on here for used kit. It's much safer as enthusiasts tend to look after their stuff and don't want to risk a bad reputation. Buy on eBay and, as you have found, it isn't especially safe.


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

series530 said:


> Same in our home as well : my wife seldom drinks coffee the days but she does love her tea. It makes me doubly pleased that I bought the Cherub as it has a hot water outlet which is excellent for tea!
> 
> More seriously though, I do appreciate your concern. It is a lot of money to spend. Taking this on board, if you buy your coffee machine and grinder wisely you will find that upgrading is actually reasonably cost effective if you wish to do so. We bought our Gaggia new for about £150 and sold it on eBay two years later for £125. So much of it is about creating an advert which appeals while still being truthful. If it is just you who is drinking the coffee then the Gaggia is a pretty good model. The boiler is small but pretty effective. Where it falls down is on recovery when you are preparing lots of drinks which require milk.
> 
> Keep look on here for used kit. It's much safer as enthusiasts tend to look after their stuff and don't want to risk a bad reputation. Buy on eBay and, as you have found, it isn't especially safe.


Hi Ian,

I have been checking the gaggia out on youtube looks a far superior machine to my dualit (which is now boxed and ready to go back to seller ) I will see if there is somewhere on this site that I can post I am looking for the gaggia

Regards Liz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Somewhere like here?


----------



## LizG (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks Glenn,

I was just reading posts and someone mentioned the price on amazon warehouse is worth watching

Cheers

Liz


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad you've gone for the Classic/good grinder option Liz. You'll be amazed at the quality of coffee you can produce!


----------

